# Direct Entry



## Would_be_Artillery (9 Apr 2010)

Not sure where this should have been posted but I have a few questions about direct entry as an officer. When you apply, with your degree, are you subject to competing with ROTP candidates for that year? If so, do you have any edge over ROTP candidates? If not, roughly how many direct entry positions are available each year? Does one applying via direct entry have more say in which trade they would like to be enrolled in? Finally, is direct entry a realistic and viable method of becoming an officer in the CF? Thank you.


----------



## fanman (9 Apr 2010)

I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure that Direct and ROTP have separate selections. Hence the different entrance plans. 
I might be wrong though, just my outlook.

Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. 

And for your other questions.......I don't know, sorry. 

Hopefully some more knowledgeable people can answer them. 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## gcclarke (9 Apr 2010)

Would_be_Artillery said:
			
		

> Not sure where this should have been posted but I have a few questions about direct entry as an officer.
> 
> When you apply, with your degree, are you subject to competing with ROTP candidates for that year?



No. Each year there are different numbers for ROTP and DEO. If anything, the DEO candidate can be considered to be competing with the ROTP applicants from 4 years ago. 



> If not, roughly how many direct entry positions are available each year?



This varies from year to year and from trade to trade. For example, this fiscal year is the first time in a few years that there have been any DEO pilot numbers taken at all. I have a feeling those will go fast. Some other trades are less competitive. For example, if have a feeling that if you're a fully qualified Pharmacist and meet all the other requirements (Medical, Security, etc), you have a very very good chance of getting in. 



> Does one applying via direct entry have more say in which trade they would like to be enrolled in?



You have say in what trade you'd like to be enrolled in. Not necessarily more say. You are quite welcome to insist upon applying only for whichever trades you want the most. 



> Finally, is direct entry a realistic and viable method of becoming an officer in the CF? Thank you.



Seems to have worked for me.


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (10 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. So depending on what trade you desire, you might be rejected for that year if you are not interested/qualified for the trades that have openings?


----------



## gcclarke (12 Apr 2010)

Basically. If you try for the trades that you want the most, it is decided that you will not be extended an offer, you will be given an opportunity to apply for some other trades. If none of those other trades are appealing to you, you can of course re-apply the following year. Depending on a few things. For example, DEO applicants for the trades in the Naval Operations branch (MARS, CSE, MSE) are sent to the Naval Officer Assessment Board. There, they spend a week (well, 5 days) both being evaluated, and getting to know more about the navy, what we do, and how we do them. At the end, you'll be told one of three things. A) You made the cut; B) You're considered an acceptable candidate, but you didn't make the cut; and C) You have been deemed to not be an acceptable candidate. Should someone fall into the C category, I would advise them to not pin their hopes upon re-applying next year. I mean, I suppose you can try, but I don't think there's anything guaranteeing that you'd even be invited back to the next NOAB.

Oh, and someone can be told they didn't make the cut, and then later be extended an offer. This will typically occur when someone else who had been extended an offer either later declines this offer, or injures themselves preventing them from starting BMOQ.


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (12 Apr 2010)

Ah, I see how it works now. So essentially direct entry is more risky, you might spend 4 years applying and never make it, but with ROTP you are locked in for your trade, provided you are enrolled.


----------



## gcclarke (13 Apr 2010)

Would_be_Artillery said:
			
		

> Ah, I see how it works now. So essentially direct entry is more risky, you might spend 4 years applying and never make it, but with ROTP you are locked in for your trade, provided you are enrolled.



I wouldn't really look at it that way. If someone has decided, before (or soon after) they start their post-gradate studies that they wish to be an officer in the Canadian Armed Forces, the entry program that is designed for them is ROTP. If someone has decided after (or shortly before) they have graduated from university that they wish to be an officer in the Canadian Armed Forces, the entry program that is designed for them is DEO. One program can't really be considered to be "riskier" than the other, as they aren't designed to ever be targeting the same people. 

Also, your "you might spend 4 years applying and never make it" is somewhat erroneous. You can't apply for Direct Entry until after you have your degree. You can indeed spend 30 years applying for direct entry if you're equally unqualified and stubborn. I presume you took the 4 years number from the (stated) length of an undergraduate degree.


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (13 Apr 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Also, your "you might spend 4 years applying and never make it" is somewhat erroneous. You can't apply for Direct Entry until after you have your degree. You can indeed spend 30 years applying for direct entry if you're equally unqualified and stubborn. I presume you took the 4 years number from the (stated) length of an undergraduate degree.



No, no, not at all. I meant one might apply for 4 consecutive years after one obtained their degree, which would be rather disgruntling. I am currently a student with this aspiration, so I will continue applying for ROTP until I am finsihed my schooling, at which point I have no choice but to apply DEO. I just wanted some info concerning DEO.


----------

